# Countdown to Bailey Fest!



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

2nd Annual Bailey Fest is Aug 13/14 this year!

T-minus 32 days and counting!

Last year was a great time, and this year I've got some improvements to make the weekend even more fun. 

We will have a takeout party at the Bailey takeout on saturday starting around 2PMish with free beer and BBQ. Bailey takeout is at Pine Valley Ranch Park. I've secured overnight parking permits at pine valley ranch park for campers to avoid a Sunday AM shuttle.

New for this year is a riverside camping spot at a meadow on private land right along the north fork near Bailey. All boaters are welcome to camp there during the fest. I'm asking for a $10 per head camping donation to cover insurance and weed spraying work I did on the meadow. Saturday night campground party should be a good time as well. Got a few tricks up my sleeve for some campground party fun.

Bailey Fest is sponsored by American Whitewater, Jackson Kayaks, Confluence Kayaks, Whitewater Tube Company, and Oskar Blues Brewery.

Bailey Fest is a non-profit grassroots event celebrating whitewater recreation on the North Fork of the South Platte . Its the first event of its kind in Colorado centered around a coordinated release of water from Denver Water.

Whitewater runs in the area are:
-Bailey - Excellent class IV/V creeking on a colorado classic
-Foxton - Fun intermediate class III/IV run 
-Waterton - Fun intermediate class III/IV run with a short hike
-Deckers - Class II/III beginner run

We had a great turnout last year, and its the boaters that show up that make the event a success. Hoping to see you all there! 

Poster, maps, directions etc will be online shortly.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Stoke with some pics from last year....
Supermax!








Bottom of Supermax








Bailey Scenery on the paddle out with the crew


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ah, god quit posting such bright and sunny sweet pics! Ol Flowtorch is movin to the PNW and going to miss these days. This will be one of my last hootenanny's. And Big South. 

Yo Ian, how am I getting back to the campsite after getting wicked pisser @ the takeout party?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Getting back to the campground... Good question. Its going to be a bit of a shuttle clusterfuck. We can leave up to 20 vehicles at the takeout overnight to have shuttle set for sun AM. Plan is to shuttle back up to the campground after the takeout BBQ. I'm hoping that folks can manage their own drinking and shuttles to make it to the campground safely. Bailey Fest has a strict ethic of leaving no drunk boaters behind, so we will find a way to get you up to the campground. 

Camping Overview Pic









Camping Closeup


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

Ian... fuckin-a you are the man with this fest. If it is half as good as last year it will kick major ass. 

Can I get an AMEN!?


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

*Hallelujah!*

Amen brotha, Amen!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

AMEN! 

29 days and counting! Hoping the Utah, Wyoming, and New Mexico folks will make it this year too. 

I've gotten a couple questions and offers about help for this year's event. I do need some help.

Last year I kept it pretty loose and got help from folks at the BBQ as needed. Key to success was getting one guy to man the grill, and getting a several folks to help prep food. If you want to help out at the BBQ party, PM me or show up around 2PM ish and offer to give a hand.

Also, we will have some free beer at the campground party, but otherwise it will be bring your own party. Bring a little extra to share and we will have a great time.

There will be a bathroom at the campground, but it will be leave no trace camping. If you have a firepan, bring it (PM me if you are going to bring it). I'd like to rig up a couple of fire pans side by side to have a good campfire unless someone has a better idea for a big firepan.

Come to Bailey Fest and have a great time and share your 2011 high water stories!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

25 days and counting...

Last year, lots of boaters got on Bailey for the first time. I'd love to see that happen again. I won't have anything specifically planned to take new boaters down, but I'm hoping the boating community takes care of it like they did last year.

Looking forward to Bailey Fest! 

Aug 13/14, 2011


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

At least 1 Will be coming down from the good ol 307. Cant wait Ian! You're the man for getting this all set up!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool! Bring the WY crew down! 

Hoping we get critical mass for an inspired camp party sat night.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll be there, also coming from the 307.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

thought for the day...

What is Bailey Fest?

Bailey Fest is a gathering to celebrate the whitewater on the North Fork of the South Platte River. Last year I brokered a deal with Denver Water to coordinate Denver Water deliveries on the north fork on a scheduled weekend so that boaters could plan out a time to come to the river. I think the North Fork is a great river as its got good runs for class III, IV, and V boaters alike and has a variety of options. You can go as easy or hard as you want. 

After the deal was made, my next thought was that this called for a PARTY! I thought about what makes a good river party... a classic river, good flows, a great takeout party with free food and beer, a nice group campsite for boaters to congregate. With those thoughts in mind, the ideas for Bailey Fest started to gel. 2010 was a good kickoff year, and I'm looking to take things up a notch for this year. As I contemplated a party, I realized I needed help. AW, Jackson kayak, Confluence Kayaks, Whitewater Tube Co., and Oskar Blues Brewery all stepped in to help with planning and funding. All are big assets to the boating community! Thanks!

What Bailey Fest is not... Bailey Fest is not a race, it is not a competition, it is not a contest. There are already a ton of these types of events in CO that are big crowd favorites. I wanted to do something with a different slant. 

What Bailey Fest is... Bailey Fest is a Party that celebrates collaboration, coordination, and comradarie, and mostly a good time on the river. I wanted Bailey Fest to stand out as a fun event that focused on having fun on an off the river in a community setting. I wanted Bailey Fest to be something that everyone could enjoy and participate in. My mental model for Bailey Fest was Gauley Fest (although I have never been, only read about it). What really struck me about Gauley Fest was the combo of a classic river with a huge party... sounds like a great recipe to me.

The key to success of Bailey Fest is attendance... Good attendance shows user demand to denver water, shows value to sponsors, and shows the viability of the event for the future. If we want Bailey Fest to be around for years to come... show up this year and make it happen!

Thanks to the folks who came last year, and to those that have offered thanks and encouragement for this year.

Looking forward to another great event!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

T-minus 23 days... Getting pumped!

Does anyone know if you can access any of the major rapids on bailey by foot or motorbike without any serious tresspassing? The guy with the helicopter camera called me up and wanted to shoot bailey fest. I think the heli-cam is pretty awesome and it sounded like a great idea. 

Main issue is getting the camera into the river. Its too big for a kayak (guy doesn't kayak anyway). If the guy could find a reasonable motor bike or potentially a hike in, it may work. Thoughts?


----------



## sfornst (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hike to Crossons*

One possibility is to hike to the ghost town of Crossons. These are the old buildings at the bridge below Deer Creek. To get there take the road east from Bailey, past the old put-in. It winds around and turns into a dirt road. At the top of a hill there is a forest service dirt road that says "Miller Gulch trail head" and "Buck Gulch trail head". My gazeteer shows this as FR532, but I think it had a different # last time I was there. After about 1 mile you will see these 2 trail heads with a forest service sign and a couple of parking spots. There is a road that goes left at this point (back to the west), it's labeled as FR139. You can follow it a little bit further and it ends with a forest service gate. Walk around the gate and continue following the road and you'll hit the S. Platte at Crossons in about 15-20 minutes (maybe a little longer?). When you cross the bridge at Crossons you can walk up the old railroad grade and be at Deer Creek quickly. You can follow the grade past Deer Creek as well. 
I know that the hike is on a forest service road and I've talked to fishermen down there who told me it's public.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Is Foxton doable in a small cat? 
I like steep and tight. 
What flows do you predict? 

Sounds like a great party!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info on the crossons hike in! That sounds perfect.

Flows should be med/low or closer to med if we are lucky. Expecting 350-375ish. 

Not sure if you could take a cat down foxton. Shredder, maybe. Its a bit rocky, the put in boulder garden is too tight for most inflatables probably. Most of the rest of the river would probably go I guess, but its a fairly small creekbed. I'd say its tighter than clear creek, maybe about the size of boulder creek? Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Rich,
I'd say you could definitely run Foxton in a Shredder or Mini Me at 500 and have fun.You could probably bang down it in a slightly larger craft at 375 but it would be real bony in spots and maybe not so fun.Foxton is a wider streambed 
than Boulder Creek [1 1/2 x ?] a little smaller than Clear Creek and a lot rockier than BC Town run but way less mank than the canyon/lower/Buttress. I don't know how long your cat is ,but a guy I know that duckies' Gore and everything on Bailey except 1st falls,got pinned once in the Boulder garden in a two man 13' Aire Lynx. There are some pretty narrow slots in there low also.

At higher flows it would probably be a blast in a cat.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Love the banner ad!
Be there for sure.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks Ian & cayo.

Sounds like I will need to bring a smaller boat!


----------



## DanielGlauser (Apr 26, 2009)

*Thanks for running the show Ian*

Last year was a great time, looking forward to this year's event. Will probably stick to one run, two runs last year was a bit rough.

Big South next weekend? If not I'll see you at the fest! Happy to help out again as well.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Right on Dan. Would like to get up to big south, but can probably only rally a single day trip due to family stuff. I'll give you a ring.

Looking forward to some full moon drunken kung fu at the campsite! My stumbling donkey style can not be beat!

T minus 19 days and counting. Full moon bailey fest to top off a classic water year in colorado.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bailey Fest! Can't wait thanks again Ian.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bailey Fest poster! Thanks to David Finney for the pro bono graphic design work.










Also, DanOrion is making bailey fest bumper stickers. Keeping our fingers crossed that they will be here in time for the fest. Thanks for the great idea Dan!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had a couple of folks ask me when the campground will be open for arrivals. Tenatively, I will be showing up at the campground around 10 to noon on friday before the fest. Folks wanting to show up friday could plan on being at the campground around then or later. I'll do a friday afternoon run, and get the camp set up fri night. We will have the camp spot through sunday afternoon. I plan on doing a final walk through for trash etc late sunday afternoon and would ask that folks are packed up and ready to head out sunday afternoon. If you need / want to stay later sunday afternoon come talk to me sat night or sun morning to plan it out.

Also, I'm asking for a donation of $10 per head for camping. I really wanted to keep everything at bailey fest free, but to get this camp spot I need to get ACA insurance to cover liability for the landowner and I had the property sprayed for weeds by a weed management company (my part of the deal with the landowner). The $10 camping donation will hopefully cover the costs to get the camp site, but in my mind its well worth it. Its a great campsite, and we can put on the river sunday AM without running shuttle.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice poster, but don't you think a picture of Tom Janney swimming in first falls would have been better?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha! Tom swimming on the poster would be classic. Maybe next year! 

In other bailey fest news... 

Beth is bringing a massage chair (table?) to bailey fest. Bring some cash with you if you'd like to get a massage. I know my arms will be sore from slamming beers. Beth will charge a fee, part of which will go to Bailey Fest to help fund the event (thanks), and part of which will fund gas money for her to go kayaking. Sounds like a positive for everyone. 

Thanks to Beth for the great idea.

This is a great example of how Bailey Fest can become a better event with community initiated ideas. If you have a good idea, or something you feel you could bring to the fest to add to the fun, let me know.

Also, Bailey Fest is a non-profit event. I'm not making any money off of the event, and in the future I'd like to figure out ways to make it a fund raiser for AW to help keep up the good fight for river issues in CO and across the US.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hell yea Bailey Fest! 

Thanks for the mention Ian! I thought bringing a massage table or chair (not sure which, right now) might go over well and be a way to contribute to Bailey Fest. I'll probably just work on a donation basis, that always seems to work out well. 

So, if you think you'll want some neck/back/rotator cuff/etc...bodywork, bring a few bucks to Bailey Fest!!!!!

Beth 
Why Knot? Massage Therapy. | Facebook


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*aw fundraiser*

Ian,
For Budo fest I always have a raffle to benefit AW. $5.00 a ticket or 3 for $10.00
I found that everyone I approached for gear to raffle off was super helpful. Usually made between $200.00-$300.00 for AW that way. I think you still have time to reach out to kayak gear companies to get stuff together for that. Folks that helped out the Budo Fest Raffle in the past were Shred Ready, WRSI, Astral, CKS, Keen, Cutch and River Wrangler (guidebooks), River Gypsies (Guidebooks), and some local NM stores. I think it is possible to go that route for Bailey Fest. Hope I can make it for Sunday. Beers, Atom..




deepsouthpaddler said:


> Ha! Tom swimming on the poster would be classic. Maybe next year!
> 
> In other bailey fest news...
> 
> ...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

T minus 12 days and counting. 2011 Bailey Fest under the full moon. Hope to see you all there.

Atom, thanks for the thoughts on AW fundraiser etc. I'd like to pick your brain later on how to get that kind of stuff done. 

Nathan put up some of the fest info and logistics on the AW page...
American Whitewater - aw:events_bailey


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

*T-12 days! Whoooooo Hoooooooo!*

I have nothing terribly productive to add here other than I CANT WAIT! T-12 DAYS!! 

A little Bailey Fest should help restore some of the sole that summer school has ripped out of me...

Can't wait!

Does bringing my massage table seem like something people will be into or not? The proceeds will largely go to Bailey Fest. Input appreciated.

Beth


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Stickers have arrived!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice work on the stickers Dan! Thanks!

Beth, bring the massage set up... getting the buzzards to commit is like pulling teeth. It you bring it, folks will use it.

T minus 11 days and counting.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

American Whitewater will raffle off a new kayak at Bailey Fest. Raffle tickets will be given to folks who sign up for an annual AW membership for $25. If you are already a current AW member, you can sign up and the membership will be tacked on to the end of your current membership. Everyone should consider either becoming a new member or renewing their membership at Bailey Fest. If you like going big, consider a larger contribution to AW!

AW's list of accomplishments is too long to list, but they feature fantastic river events like the world reknown Gauley Fest, recreational releases all over the US, and river conservation and stewardship as well. AW helps keep the rivers we love flowing!

If you don't already know, AW is doing a lot of work in Colorado. First off, AW established a Colorado Stewardship Director postion currently held by Nathan Fey. This shows AW's support for Colorado by putting local staff on the ground in CO. 

AW is also working on a number of important projects across the state. The Colorado River Management project focuses on preserving high quality boating opportunities on the Colorado River while ensuring the long term health of the river is a top priorty as well. Water supply challenges continue to threaten the Colorado River and AW is leading the charge to keep this precious resource flowing.

The Dolores project is negotiating new reservoir operations for McPhee reservoir in the lower Dolores to try and get more consistency in releases to improve boatable flows. The Dolores is a multi-day gem.

Work on the Yampa river and Flaming Gorge seeks to protect Gates of Lodore and the Yampa River in the face of continued demand for water from multiple sources. These rivers offer excpetional multiday wilderness paddling in classic desert canyons.

In addition to these big projects, AW works on access issues with landowners, state and federal agencies, and water providers on rivers such as the Big South, Taylor River, Fraser, Willow Creek, Upper Colorado and the Cache la Poudre.

Last, but not least, AW is a big part of Bailey Fest, and having AW sponsor Bailey Fest ensures that long after I am a grey haired pot bellied grampa that the young whipper snappers will be enjoying Bailey Fest for years to come.

Please do your best to support AW at Bailey Fest. A strong showing of support at the Fest (through new memberships and renewals) is critical to the continued succes of Bailey Fest. Boat manufacturers give AW boats to raffle under agreements that the boats will be used to boost AW membership. For that investment to pay off, 40 memberships at $25 are needed to cover the costs of a $1000 boat. We had about 80-100 people at bailey fest last year, so if 1/2 of the folks that come sign up for new or renewed memberships we will be in good shape. I've been an AW member since I started paddling, and I will be first in line to renew my membership at the Fest. 

Sorry if this is starting to sound like the NPR guy begging you to support your public radio... but support your public rivers! AW needs all of our help to keep the fight going, and we need AW's help to keep our rivers flowing.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Getting close! Reminder... if you have a fire pan... bring it up for camping sat night. I have one pan, but i would like to get a bigger fire set up going. A couple pans would be great. Bring some firewood it you got it too.

There will be a porta potty for camping, but no water (other than the river). Bring your own water or a filter.

We will have free beer from oskar blues for the takeout BBQ and should have some for the campground also depending on how many folks show up and how quickly the guzzling goes. 

Working on a movie screen set up at the campground to show video of the days runs on four falls, supermax and deer creek. Keeping my fingers crossed that our jury rigged outdoor movie set up works well. Looking forward to seeing the good, bad, and ugly. We will also show last years video that kevin made, mostly so we can watch Tom Janney swim out of four falls for some crowd cheering and jeering! 

T minus 9 days!

For those bummed about gore being canceled, but still lusting for some late season boating and partying... pack your rig for Bailey Fest!


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey Ian- can you post some directions to the camping?
looking forward to it!!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Directions are on the first page of this thread.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

yea i saw the photo. Is washington rd the one that runs downstream from the town of Bailey? just trying to give simple driving directions to someone who has never been to the area.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah, links are buried in the thread. the link to the AW page in the last page or two has camping directions and the pictures. Wellington lake road is the road that goes south of bailey towards the old takeout.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is the Bailey Fest 2011 T-shirt design. I will have XL, L, and a few M.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Info link including camping info...

American Whitewater - aw:events_bailey


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the self promotion with the pic of yourself ian!


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*nice*

Nothing wrong with being Narcissistic. Just kidding Ian. Great photo of you


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the link Ian. got a big crew from tride coming!!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Ha! Shameless self promotion indeed. Its the best and only high res pic I have of supermax, courtesy of Evan (thanks!). Evan nailed the shot with great exposure, framing, and timing. Its too good not to use. 

Bailey Fest boaters... bring the cameras and video cameras. I'd like to get some good shots and video of this years event.

Awesome Steven. Looking forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I just re-watched the Bailey fest 2010 video! So much goodness! I just can't wait!


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Deepsouth, will Bailey be running on Friday?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Pizzle, I don't know if bailey will be running on friday. 

The plan is to have flows for sat and sun. Denver Water told me that they will most likely turn up the tunnel late fri afternoon, which would be too late to paddle it by the time flows get to the put in.

There is a chance that there could be enough water to paddle on friday though. They probably won't ramp from 0 to 300 on friday afternoon as they like to bump things up gradually. If they turn up the tunnel over a couple of days, there could be enough to paddle on fri. Last year we had ~275 on friday and 375 on sat..

I probably won't know any better details until thur or fri. I hope bailey is running friday as I want to paddle fri and I want to get a log out of 4 falls that some buddies reported is blocking center and right lines on 3rd falls. 

T minus 6 days and counting!


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Ian, I'm the President of the Pikes Peak Whitewater Club in COS and when it's all said and done this year please shoot me the names of your points of contact. We'd like to send them letters of appreciation on behalf of our club. 

Shameless self promotion @ 2...3....1. Pikes Peak Whitewater Kayak Club


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Will do Theo. The main contact to send thanks to is Dave Bennett at Denver Water (I will post detailed info after the event). I put up contact info for Dave last year, and he got a lot of positive responses and zero negative responses from the community from last years event. Positive feedback is key to long term success of the event.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

that is a sick photo on those t's. do i get a complimentary one or what?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Evan, thanks again for the pic! Complimentary shirt sounds like a fair deal. If you come to Bailey Fest, come grab a shirt. Otherwise, PM me your address and size and I will mail one to you.

P.S. All you sick photographers and videographers... bring your skills to bailey fest and help capture the moment. We will work to put videos and stills from saturday on a laptop to show on an outdoor movie screen at the campground party sat night. Looking for quality pics of signature drops. Also looking for video that has been judiciously shot with minimal non-action so that clips can easily be spliced together with minimal editing. We will have a couple of hours to get the video pulled together, while simultaneously draining a couple of kegs, so be patient if we can't get everyone's vids or pics.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

T minus 4 days! Getting pumped.

By popular demand, I have put together a first pass at 2012's poster...










Disclaimer: Swimming in this photo done by professional stunt kayaker. Please do not try at home. Whitewater is only class III on the Janney scale of difficulty.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## tmcdevit (Jun 8, 2008)

*Camping Friday?*

Anyone camping at the site Friday night? I've got a bbq Saturday night, but would like to camp Friday and then run bailey(probably portage the two big ones) and foxton early saturday.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

tmcdevit... there will be a handful of folks camping out friday. You are more than welcome to camp out friday, as is everyone. The main event is sat night though.


----------



## steepcreeks (Jun 13, 2004)

Where is the good spots to camp there sat night?


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hahaha good stuff. Anyone want to carpool up from Fort Collins Friday afternoon?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

steepcreeks...

We have a nice meadown on the river to camp out at. See the AW page for directions and maps.

American Whitewater - aw:events_bailey

Note to campers: Please follow standard leave no trace camping and treat this meadow like you would a wilderness spot on the grand. We will have a porta potty available at the camp site. Please urinate in the porta potty or the river. Absolutely no fires on the ground or in makeshift fire rings. I will have a fire pan for a group camp fire, it would be great if others brough firepans as well. Cooking on gas grills, BBQ's etc is fine as long as you don't burn the ground. Please pick up your trash and manage micro trash.

We have an excellent camp spot for Bailey Fest and an open invitation to use it for future bailey fest events, but we must demonstrate that we are good stewards of the land to earn the right to use it again. I know I can count on the community to back me up on this one!

Also, the land owner has asked me to get all campers to sign a liability waiver releasing the landowner from any liability. Its what we have to do to keep everyone's asses covered. I will have camp registration table set up with waivers to sign at the campground. Please help me out and make sure to fill out a waiver when you come to camp.

Also, I am asking for $10 per person donation for camping at the meadow. I invested $450 in spraying the meadow for weeds and getting a porta potty (land owners request) and the camping donation will cover the costs of the meadow. When you see the meadow, you will know that its worth it. There isn't a shred of public land from bailey to pine junction that paddlers can camp on, so this is a primo spot!

Note: $10 covers camping for one or two nights, however long you stay.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

This just in...

Jackson Kayak will be donating a Villain Creekboat for raffle at Bailey Fest. Come on down for some free beer, free burgers, buy a year's membership to AW and get a chance to walk away with a brand new creekboat. 

Thanks Jackson! You guys RULE!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

T minus 3 days. Getting super pumped. Just got word that we will have a great hookup from Oskar Blues! Yeah! We killed a keg in probably 45 mins last year at the takeout party, so we are bringing in more beer this year.

I saw that the perseid metor shower will be going on this weekend. The full moon will dampen viewing, but its still fun to check out the shooting stars from our private fest camp ground!

FYI, bring your own food for dinner sat night and breakfast sun morning. Free BBQ at the takeout on saturday.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Ha! I guess having a meteor shower drowned out by a full moon is a fair enough trade! Awesome weekend ahead!!!!!


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

What time are people putting on Saturday morning? My Normal comrades are not going to be able to make it and I've only been down this run once before ( last years fest ). I would like to follow someone down and learn the lines.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

OMG! That is so so awesome. 3 out of 3 smileys. 

Glad no one in my party was around with a camera at the bottom of Slideways last weekend! 



deepsouthpaddler said:


> T minus 4 days! Getting pumped.
> 
> By popular demand, I have put together a first pass at 2012's poster...
> 
> ...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Tenative schedule is to meet up at 10am sat morning at the bailey takeout. Boaters will organize shuttle and roll up to camp bailey fest to put on. Should put on around 11-noon. We will be off around 2-3, and will start up the takeout party as soon as we are off the river. 

Last year there were lots of first timers on bailey, which was great. I'd ask veterans to take 1st timers (or 2nd timers) under their wings and help bring folks down the river. 

I'd also like to ask first timers to ensure that they are prepared for bailey with good warm drygear, appropriate safety gear (rope, whistle, knife, floatbags), and good enough skills to attempt bailey (class IV skills). If you are unsure of your ability to paddle bailey, hit up foxton to work on the skills (directed to general audience, not previous poster).

I'm with you freemont... lucky that the papparazzi have not be around for my numerous swims.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Ian,

I'm wondering if it is okay to park on Co Road 68 for those of us without 4WD as long as we keep the entrance clear to the meadow camp.

The other idea I have is to float in with camping gear and pick up the gear later on Sunday after running Bailey.

Thanks for organizing Bailey Fest!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Good question Sue. The 1/4 mile road to the meadow camp is a rocky road. You don't need 4WD to navigate it, you just need a little clearance. Trucks and SUV's will have no problems. An outback could probably make it fine. A small passenger car would likely bottom out...

With that said, if you don't think your car will make it you have a couple of options. 

1) Take your car to the takeout sat at 10am, and try to arrange a shuttle up with someone with a truck. There should be folks up there with some room. You can bring camping gear up in with someone else's truck. I have 20 parking passes to leave cars at the bailey takeout park, so you can leave your car at the park overnight.

2) You can put in at McGraw park in the town of bailey. Parking there is limited. If that parking fills, go park in the business center across the street.

I would not recommend putting in at the old put in at the culvert bridge along the farmers union / rawhide property. 

I would also not recommend parking along 68RD and walking to the meadow or trespassing from the road to the river where the road gets close to the river. I don't have agreement from the land owner to park cars along 68, and I'd be concerned about getting neighbors pissed off.

Another option is to try and carpool up to the fest from home with folks who have a truck or SUV. Or... borrow a friends truck for the weekend and promise to bring it back full of gas (thats what I did!)

Also, a word to all bailey fest boaters... please help each other with shuttles. I know the camp ground 4WD is problematic for folks without trucks or SUVs, but I also know that there are tons of boaters with big shuttle rigs that can handle lots of boats.

Also, bring up lots of shuttle rigs to bailey fest as it would be great to leave two shuttle vehicles at the bottom for folks that are camping out so that we don't have to run shuttle sunday AM. I got the jeffco open space folks to give me 20 overnight parking permits so that we can leave shuttle vehicles overnight at the takeout. Bring your trucks!

If there are any folks who will not be paddling and are willing to shuttle some vehicles, let me know.

The shuttle situation will be a little chaotic, but we will figure it out! Even if we have to put 10 boats on someones truck, we can get it done. I will have a truck and a uhaul trailer to help get boats up to the top too.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Any idea what time things will be kicking off on Sunday? Looks like all the times posted are for Saturday.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Sunday we will probably launch from the campground sometime around 10-11 depending on how long it takes the hangover to become tamed. If you are coming up for sunday it would be great if you set a shuttle at the bottom and came up to the campground to launch.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

The foamie boater race is going to a hoot! I can't wait to take home my new villain! My foamette boater is going to kill it!

Regarding the AW membership - last year I paid with a card or a check at LOG, I can't remember which but it wasn't cash. Will they be set up for cards or will cash be needed? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

deepsouthpaddler said:


> I will have a truck and a uhaul trailer to help get boats up to the top too.


Looks like we can get a trailer down the road to the camping spot then? Not a 50' 5th wheel, but a 14' enclosed tandem axle trailer.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

AW will take cash, check or charge for membership. Folks who are already members can extend membership by a year for a chance to win a jackson star. Even if you don't playboat or it doesn't fit its like having a wad of cash in hand!

I will attempt to bring a 5X10 uhaul trailer down the 1/4 mile dirt road, but I can't vouch for its vaibility for trailers. I think it will be fine if you go really slow and take it carefully. If the trailer has decent clearance it should be OK.

Denver water turned up the tunnel to 300 today and bailey is running 400. Great flows!


----------



## tmcdevit (Jun 8, 2008)

*anybody else camping fri and running early saturday?*

I have to come back to denver sat afternoon for a bbq...sucks, i know....I also drive a corolla, so I have some concerns about being able to get to the camp....if anyone wants to meet in conifer on friday and carpool down, let me know...
nine one seven 612 9334

Tim


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Tim, bring the carolla up to the bailey takeout. Meet at 10 sat. You should be able to get into someones shuttle rig to get up to the top. If not, put drive up to McGraw park and launch there.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

T minsus 1 day...

Bailey Fest is finally here. Looking forward to a great weekend. 

See you up there!

P.S. check out roberts tunnel flows and cheeseman outflow. They bumped up the tunnel step wise while bumped down cheeseman outflow stepwise and kept a pretty steady flow into waterton. Thats exactly what I proposed to Denver Water for Bailey Fest, and its sooooo good to see it come to fruition. Hell Yeah!!!

Tunnel
Detail Graph

Cheeseman
Detail Graph


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

*Just Saturday*

Folks,

Due to marital constraints I am planning on leaving from Boulder Saturday morning, paddling during the day, hanging out for a couple of hours afterward and then driving back up to Boulder Saturday evening. 

If anybody has the same schedule and would like to carpool, let me know.

303 815 7697


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Hell yeah, stoked Ian. Looks like another beaut weekend of whitewater. See ya there. How do I find you, DanOrion for my festival sticks? Sign up for AW suckas. Ender club, bitches!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Sorry DanO....the aircast. I'll introduce myself.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

FLOWTORCH said:


> How do I find you, DanOrion for my festival sticks?


I'll be easy to spot: Either limping along the portage trail with a blue Burn on my shoulder, or limping to the keg in an aircast (recently busted foot).

Stickers are $2 each or 3 for $5. All proceeds go to printing cost, then to Ian and AW.

I'll have a few high water clear creek stickers too, which cost one dramatically embellished 2011 High Water Clear Creek story.


----------



## tmcdevit (Jun 8, 2008)

*What's the schedule for Sunday?*

If the timing doesn't work for me on Saturday, I may drive down early Sunday morning and meet up for a run.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking forward to my return to the river. I'll be limping around as well, so don't ask the gimp with long hair for stickers. Let's get this party started!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Are flows going to be similar to last year? Looks like the flow is up to ~400 cfs right now....didn't we have about the same last year?

Thank you Ian for all your hard work! Can't wait to get in the water1


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Flow last year was 350cfs on Sat & 400cfs on Sun. So yes, similar as it looks right now. 

Dan, I'll carry your boat for a free sticker. 



jonny water said:


> Are flows going to be similar to last year? Looks like the flow is up to ~400 cfs right now....didn't we have about the same last year?
> 
> Thank you Ian for all your hard work! Can't wait to get in the water1


----------



## tmcdevit (Jun 8, 2008)

*Is their parking near the turn off for the 4WD road?*

I was thinking I could probably wait near the turn-off tonight and hitch a ride w someone back to the campsite.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not clear: is the party at the take out (Pine Valley Ranch), or the meadow? 

Here's a google link to the meadow:
*39.385231, -105.441027*


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Both:
~2-2:30pm BBQ, keg, Jackson Star raffle starts at the Bailey takeout (Pine Valley Ranch Park)

After that, the party moves to the campground where sometime that evening the Jackson Villain will get raffled via some foamie race and there will be kayaking video from the day's runs.

It sounds like parking on the main road at the 4WD drive road turnout is not a good idea. Try to arrange a ride with someone if your car won't make it. 

Also see this post: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/final-2011-bailey-fest-info-39317.html


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

basil said:


> I'm not clear: is the party at the take out (Pine Valley Ranch), or the meadow?
> 
> Here's a google link to the meadow:
> *39.385231, -105.441027*


Party in both places...Takeout first then on to the campground.

If you're headed up there, be mindful of the portage at 4 falls. If you're portaging, scouting, or watching beat downs pull your boat down off the road/trail. The landowner is friendly to boaters, but they're doing some tree removal along their and using the road for their trucks. As long as your their grab some trash and throw it in your boat to help them out. 

Perfect flows today...should be a awesome weekend!


----------



## Hans (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey all, back in town just in time for the fest after 3 weeks of 125 degree/70%+ humidity days in the middle east & need some serious rehydration! Right b4 I left my struts shit the bed so no time to fix yet, so no can do on a drive to Bailey. I could get to The Fort or "Dino" park n ride though.
Anyone hook me up with a ride? Text me or give a hollar with ur plans, would love to camp out/run Bailey, I'd safety or otherwise help out as needed too. I'll shoot out a text here too. 

Hans


----------



## steepcreeks (Jun 13, 2004)

No marital constraints, kids can deal, wives can hang out with their gfriends, and kayakers can celebrate an amazing stretch of Colorado whitewater. Nuff said.
Who's in??


----------



## steepcreeks (Jun 13, 2004)

Meeting peeps at the fort at 9am, look for a nissan titan w orange burn if you need a ride...probably camping sat nite...


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

Ian,

Thanks for putting together a great event. For those of us that neglected to drop off our 10 bucks, whats the best way to get you the camping money? Gorefest?

Mike


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

T minus 364 days and counting til 2012 Bailey Fest!

If you didn't get the camping money to me, please send a $10/person check to:

Ian Foley
1524 South Fillmore Street
Denver, CO 80210 

This year was a huge success!!!


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Ian,

Thanks for all your work on this event--lots of fun!

I'm sending a check your way today as well, as once the beer started flowing...well, enough said.

Everyone else who didn't chip in for the campground, throw your $$ at Ian so we can keep this fest happening!

-Forest



deepsouthpaddler said:


> T minus 364 days and counting til 2012 Bailey Fest!
> 
> If you didn't get the camping money to me, please send a $10/person check to:
> 
> ...


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Ian, you should also set up a paypal account so peeps can easily hit you with some cash that way too. With a Bailey Fest (or personal) account you can take credit cards as well with paypal.

Hey people, Ian came out of pocket with a bunch of cash for this deal, camping for $10 included all his time/gas/beer/food/put-in/water...list goes on. If you did not get a chance to pay for your stay, please make sure and hit him with some cash!

Feel free to make it public too Ian if you are coming up short on this deal. With several hundred people in attendance it ought to be fairly self sustaining if not profitable for next years BAILEY FEST!


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm with Buck and rg5. The good times started to roll and I dropped a check in the mail on Monday. Easy enough.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Russ. I will definitely get the paypal option sorted for next year. Good idea.

To be clear... I paid for all of the expenses of Bailey Fest up front, and cash sponsors, camping donations, foamie cross entrace fee's etc were fest revenue that covered the cost of the event. At this point, I broke even, which was my goal. Bailey Fest is a non-profit event with all proceeds going to cover costs of the event, support AW, and eventually surplus cash (didn't have any this year) will go into a fund to seed the next year's bailey fest. 

My time organizing the fest is "free". I don't expect or want to make a profit off of my time. Also, a good bit of fest costs were donated. Beer was donated, projector was borrowed, truck was borrowed, mixing board was borrowed, fest helpers volunteered their time, graphic arts work was donated, MB banner was donated. 

I still have 8 XL shirts available if anyone wants to buy one ($15).


----------



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

Check is in the mail Ian. Thanks for the time and effort putting on this event. Looking forward to next year

Mike


----------

